# Hamm Review



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well here are my views on this trip

I was pleased that everyone turned up on time this time and that we were not left waiting at Ashford. Thank you everyone.

What came next was a complete [email protected]@@ up, The coach broke down, this was after Heritage guaranteed us that the coach would be kept off the road for two days for full service and maintenance and although you cannot predict breakdowns the way we were treated was, as far as I was concerned, far from satisfactory. With this in mind WE WILL NOT BE USING THEM AGAIN! I have this morning spoken to two Manchester Coach Companies who will have all the relevant information to me by the end of the week. As soon as I have this I will let you all know as I know a lot of people want to get the coach to the Hamm show in December.

We got into the show about an hour later than normal, with no q’s, which for me was pure bliss, no shoving or being crushed, I thought this time the show was very Corn and Leo dominated but there were still some very nice animals to tempt everyone, I know I bought a few bits that I didn’t go for.

All in all I Enjoyed the show very much and apart from the coach letting us down I hope everyone got what they went for, I would just like to apologise for the problems we had with Heritage but want to reassure everyone that they have had their two chances and as far as I am concerned have well and truly blown it.

Steve


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

One of the Manchester companies isnt Maines Coaches is it? I wouldnt touch them with a barge pole mate, they recycle some of the oldest couches around. If there isnt one broke down at any one time id be very suprised.

Glad you enjoyed the show, everyone ive spoke too has said it was a good 'en too.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

WeThePeople said:


> One of the Manchester companies isnt Maines Coaches is it? I wouldnt touch them with a barge pole mate, they recycle some of the oldest couches around. If there isnt one broke down at any one time id be very suprised.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the show, everyone ive spoke too has said it was a good 'en too.


 
No Never heard of them


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the show itself was awesome, the rest was a bit of an abortion lol.
there was some great royals there too, i even got one for katy finally lol.
i probably wont go again until next september now, but if you havent been its something you simply have to do.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

did anyone take pics of the show? or was everyone too busy looking and spending:no1::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we had to catch up with over an hour delay, no time for piccies lol


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

couldnt go this time coz my girlfriend was due on the 14th, she still aint had the baby yet though so i could of gone
could well be interested in december though, has anyone ever been in december


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Can't Belive The Luck You Had, We Went On A Different Trip And Our Bus Also Broke Down! 
Did Get To See The Cannon Ball 8000 Race Though At Euro Tunneland Got Some Good Pics

Eventualy Made It To The Show Though. First Time I've Been And Definately Going Again, Hopefully In December!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

When is the December one?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

saturday 8th


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sod it! Its in term time! I'm going to be ill fri-mon I can feel it coming on...


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol.... the coach breaking down was a bummer but it was great meeting some of you guys & the show was superb, well worth the looooong trip. Glad to have met Nige & Katy(the seat stealer...lol..), what a gentleman & all round great guy......: victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

someone took pics in the eurotunnel when we broke down lol but they werent off rfuk so if anyone finds out who it was, ask them for the pics they must be hilarious lol!!

i met some great people though; nige, steve, jay and his mum!! and of course the one and only red belly luke (legend)! 

i loved the whole trip, except the calais part!! everyone remember that guy in the car park, parked up in his car snoring with lots of empty bottles of wine?! apparently he was a trader at hamm, was this true???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> someone took pics in the eurotunnel when we broke down lol but they werent off rfuk so if anyone finds out who it was, ask them for the pics they must be hilarious lol!!
> 
> i met some great people though; nige, steve, jay and his mum!! and of course the one and only red belly luke (legend)!
> 
> i loved the whole trip, except the calais part!! everyone remember that guy in the car park, parked up in his car snoring with lots of empty bottles of wine?! apparently he was a trader at hamm, was this true???


yeah he was lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thought the show was pretty good but my order with bob clark got messed up and when i got there only one of the two retics i had ordered was there, i wasn't impressed to say the least. overall it was a good show though but my phone died as soon as i was in there so i didnt get a chance to meet up with any of the rfuk crew lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> thought the show was pretty good but my order with bob clark got messed up and when i got there only one of the two retics i had ordered was there, i wasn't impressed to say the least. overall it was a good show though but my phone died as soon as i was in there so i didnt get a chance to meet up with any of the rfuk crew lol


what did you get? and i presume you got a full refund then?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah he was lol


omg no way!! so everything he had in the car then was reps? in all the boxes? what a muppet i would have pissed myself if i saw him at hamm!!

who was the lady with you nige? had a good chat with her at the petrol station in calais she was very nice...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i was gonna say katy, my gf, but then you said nice.. so now i am confussed:no1:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> thought the show was pretty good but my order with bob clark got messed up and when i got there only one of the two retics i had ordered was there, i wasn't impressed to say the least. overall it was a good show though but my phone died as soon as i was in there so i didnt get a chance to meet up with any of the rfuk crew lol


Yeah, some of mine got messed up to but it wasn't Bob's fault. He had all the permits ready on the airline, the snakes got dropped off but the permits got sent back on the plane to New York, Bob was at the airport till 2 in the morning the night before the show and he was trying to get them through. But as he has lots of different permits some came through some didn't make it in time.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well i was gonna say katy, my gf, but then you said nice.. so now i am confussed:no1:


 
I guess the boss is not standing behind you then.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

> The Cannon Ball 8000 Race Though At Euro Tunneland Got Some Good Pics


I got asked to do an interview for them in belgium! They thought we were front runners! lol : victory:

Show was good...so busy buying for others i only ended up with some geckos in the end but they are what i went for..


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah steve i would just like to tahnk you again. brilliantly organised and don't worry about the coach. as you say bliss getting there late well worth it( and me and chris also got some good sleep outside on the petrol station floor!)

and although i didn't buy anything i would defo recommend it. brilliant. and thanks again to steve and the crew.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry about the quality taken on camera phone.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well i was gonna say katy, my gf, but then you said nice.. so now i am confussed:no1:


lmaooo charmin!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll be honest, it was the worst turn out i have seen at hamm... well handy, we were late and walked in, i have never seen that before.
it was still rammed, but there was the odd gap which i wasnt used to lol.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll be honest, it was the worst turn out i have seen at hamm... well handy, we were late and walked in, i have never seen that before.
> it was still rammed, but there was the odd gap which i wasnt used to lol.


seriously the worst turn out? i thought it was flippin packed but then again it was my first visit!! everywhere got a bit empty towards the end which was handy...nice deals on things lol


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

well (time for an original post from Danny)

ant tasy frogs?

:lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

redeyedanny said:


> well (time for an original post from Danny)
> 
> ant tasy frogs?
> 
> :lol2:


there were some HUGE monkey tree frogs, loads of darts and mantellas, other random frogs and toads and newts a plenty.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> seriously the worst turn out? i thought it was flippin packed but then again it was my first visit!! everywhere got a bit empty towards the end which was handy...nice deals on things lol


out of the ones i have been to it was for sure.. i have never been able to find a gap there, this time there was a few.
there was no queue, well maybe 30-40 people when we got there.
last time i turned up at 11.30 there was a mile queue still


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

some pics of the outside at 9...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah thats it lol.. its like that from 7 though innit


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> out of the ones i have been to it was for sure.. i have never been able to find a gap there, this time there was a few.
> there was no queue, well maybe 30-40 people when we got there.
> last time i turned up at 11.30 there was a mile queue still


im glad i missed that queue at 9 going by belial's pics...yeah steve was warning us about the queue so i was a panicky when we got there incase we had to wait ages but we got in near enough straight away!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> what did you get? and i presume you got a full refund then?


i got a refund on the tiger retic but i still got the albino retic i will put some pictures up it looks awesome


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

indeed it is! We got there about 7:30 and there was a line then! We managed to fight our way in and were done by 12..(so we went to amsterdam! )


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

argentine_boa said:


> Yeah, some of mine got messed up to but it wasn't Bob's fault. .


it was bobs fault mine was messed up though, he had brought it with him but had sold it by mistake


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

inside at 10:30!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> inside at 10:30!


we were 40k awaya at this point lol


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> we were 40k awaya at this point lol


Stayed the night before so i was only 10 mins down the road...luckily!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i stayed the night before too, i also went to amsterdam the day before, the night of the show and stayed there sunday too


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i usually go in my own car and sleep in the hamm car park until 6, then queue
lol


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

The show was great, was my first time at the show and did not really know what to expect from it
I went on my own and meet some really great people Jenna and Dan in particular: victory:
If your into chameleons it was a good one to go to, lots of good animals on offer.
A word of advice, if you see some thing you like get it there and then, you have no time to ponder your purchase.
I missed out on a sexy diamond ambanja for 175 euros!!!
THE BREAKDOWN! At first it was comical but then it got S****Y we got dumped on a petrol station forecourt for 5 hours in the cold, not knowing what the F**K was going on.
We decided to drown our sorrows by getting a few beers in only to be told by some French garage worker that it was to late to sell us beer!!
Peering through the glass of the garage staring at cold beers that your not allowed to have has scared me for life!!!and made my love for beer even stronger!
Respect to Steve and all the crew for not letting tempers getting the better of them,dispite our set back I will deffo go to the next sept show!!
Good work everyone!!!

Luke


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry thats a bit big:lol2: it kept timing out on me,so i did it in word


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Redbelly said:


> We decided to drown our sorrows by getting a few beers in only to be told by some French garage worker that it was to late to sell us beer!!
> Peering through the glass of the garage staring at cold beers that your not allowed to have has scared me for life!!!and made my love for beer even stronger!
> 
> 
> Luke


lmaoooooo!! that really peed you off didnt it lol. those garage french people were rubbish though, well moody. i loved your water drinky bottle thingy...so posh! was great to meet you though we'll def. have to go to hamm again next sept lol...get some uroplatus ordered in advance this time!!


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lmaoooooo!! that really peed you off didnt it lol. those garage french people were rubbish though, well moody. i loved your water drinky bottle thingy...so posh! was great to meet you though we'll def. have to go to hamm again next sept lol...get some uroplatus ordered in advance this time!!


YES!!!:smile:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Here are a few I took

The new coach, guaranteed not to break down, kept someone busy while we were stuck at calais!








one of the marquees








Main hall








auditorium








loading up


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, and that coach looks more confortable too


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

god! was that the same show??lol it does look dead!

i was sweating like gary glitter in a primary school when i was in there was roasting seem'd like so many more people were in there when i was in


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Me thinks the coach was the TARDIS in reverse !!


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I also went to the show..

And I would just like to thank everyone that helped me make this years show the best one ever.!

So, thanks all for having beers with me on the friday night, and thanks all nice people that came to my table just to say "hi".. 
We´ll see eachother again!

/Miqe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

those are the small rooms, the main was is always rammed. people go to the small rooms for a rest


----------



## dumbblonde (Aug 7, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> it was bobs fault mine was messed up though, he had brought it with him but had sold it by mistake


he nearly messed up our order as well.we pre ordered a pair of pinstripes,but when we got there he said he couldn't find the female,and would it be ok if we had two males,we were gutted.anyway we said we would pop back in an hour,to see if he had any luck finding it,they ended up having to sex all the pinstripes and we found one that they had marked as male,was actually a female!


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great! I think I will start saving now and go next year haha


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Redbelly said:


> i was sweating like gary glitter in a primary school when i was in there was roasting seem'd like so many more people were in there when i was in


lol you like that line dont you hun!! 

but yeah those pics make it look well empty...ah i hated trying to push past everyone and the way everyone pushed in front of me and hogged the space directly in front of the tables...grrr. but ah what a trip, loved it.

Did anyone else go to the burger/hotdog van and get a hot dog with a rubbish little piece of bread? baffled me..


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

just like to thank steve and crew for organising the trip it was our 1st ever show and one we will never forget.

wasnt too happy when we got dropped at that petrol station considering 2 min away was the main eurotunnel terminal!! but we had fun laughing at the frenchies none of them seemed to have a clue how to drive.

i thought the show was brill just not that many pythons i thought, loads of boas though and corns. got what i wanted but had an unfortunate accident and had 3 of the animals we bought die which sucks BIG time.

Lesson learned though, couldnt believe my luck.

Roll on next year, seriously thinking about december or march but will have to see what funds are available.

Thanks again guys


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

What you get, yellow python, sorry to hear about you loss, what happend, just incase it can be provented if i ever go.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

this thread is making me want to go! Damn people having a good time :rant2:
:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lol you like that line dont you hun!!
> 
> but yeah those pics make it look well empty...ah i hated trying to push past everyone and the way everyone pushed in front of me and hogged the space directly in front of the tables...grrr. but ah what a trip, loved it.
> 
> Did anyone else go to the burger/hotdog van and get a hot dog with a rubbish little piece of bread? baffled me..


Brockwiest (sp) mmmm, wiv curry sauce on .... yummy, you gota try them


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Brockwiest (sp) mmmm, wiv curry sauce on .... yummy, you gota try them


didnt they have currywurst? lol i asked for brockwurst and they said they didnt have any so flip knows what they gave me


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

had a great time thanks steve, i know the coach thing was a complete farce (especially the way home) but that didnt take away the fact it was a great trip.

i bought plenty and cant wait for march ( cant go december)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words, i dont feel so bad about the [email protected]@t coach now, still its in hand for december


----------



## J. J. (Sep 5, 2006)

*Hamm Reptile Show, Saturday 15th September 2007*

Hey everyone, went to Hamm Reptile Show on Saturday, got some Painted & Spotted Turtles.

It was my first time at the show, drove there with my Dad, don't think I'll be driving again as It was tough going driving 1000+ mile round trip.

Didn't get everything I was after though, so will be going over In December or next year, anyone know of a mini bus trip going over.

Someone mentioned earlier about didn't like having to push In.

To be fair It was like a rugby scrum getting In, those Germans just don't queue do they. Well I'd been told what to expect, so just barged through, you know what they say when In Rome & all that. Don't get me wrong I wouldn't dream of anything but honourable behaviour normally, but that gets you know where at that place.

Well anyone who knows of a mini bus going over In December 07, March 08 please let me know. Just reply to this thread.


----------



## lividum (Jul 11, 2007)

yea the trip was awasom!! BIG THANKS TO STEVE! 
sooon forgot about the coach woe's once we got inside i think and got an eye full of all the beautys for sale. and personnaly i probably spent more than i should have, with a "few" spiders here and there aswell as the odd few snakes etc, but hay...no regrets  was also great meeting everyone... weird bunch of people you.

anyway once i figure out how the pic posting works ill stick the few i have up....

J


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is a pic.. For those who just passed and did not recognize me..
Photo taken in the venomous room, about 30 minutes before the doors open and all hell is breaking lose.. :lol:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Morbid said:


> Here is a pic.. For those who just passed and did not recognize me..
> Photo taken in the venomous room, about 30 minutes before the doors open and all hell is breaking lose.. :lol:


 damn you did look different lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so thats what the place looks like empty lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> so thats what the place looks like empty lol


 cant really imagine it empty... oh and was that the hamm central hall or something? whats that building called does anyone know?


----------

